# BA - Boeing Co. (NYSE)



## greggles (18 March 2020)

Ouch!


----------



## peter2 (18 March 2020)

I don't think it's too late for more shorts but there's an increasing probability that BA will go into Chapter 11 (bankruptcy protection).

The cruising companies are in the same boat.


----------



## Smurf1976 (18 March 2020)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/t...ronavirus-outbreak.35169/page-47#post-1061076



> I'll stick my head on the chopping block and ponder the unthinkable.
> 
> Could Boeing go broke?




Not putting myself on a pedestal but it seems a good illustration of the situation the world is in at the moment. I posted this 5 days ago and it seemed ridiculous at the time but now seems increasingly plausible.

Things are moving incredibly fast......


----------



## ducati916 (18 March 2020)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/trump-says-u-government-assistance-171516043.html

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - U.S. President Donald Trump said the government would provide financial assistance to Boeing Co <BA.N> as the entire aviation sector faces economic turmoil over the coronavirus pandemic.

"Boeing got hit hard in many different ways," Trump said at a press conference and confirmed he was also considering providing assistance to airplane suppliers. "We have to protect Boeing... We'll be helping Boeing." Boeing said Monday it was in talks with senior U.S. officials about short-term assistance for itself and the entire aviation sector. Boeing has been struggling to win approval from regulators for its 737 MAX to return to service after two fatal crashes in five months.

jog on
duc


----------



## axyd (19 March 2020)

I'm 99% sure nothing would happen to Boeing. Unfortunately it doesn't means the investors are safe. Government can assist Boeing but not its investors. They can bankrupt it and transfer all the real assets into new company, leaving stock holders with nothing. GE as an example.


----------



## cutz (19 November 2020)

Great news today !

The FAA has finally lifted its 737 MAX ban ! Won't be long before other jurisdictions follow suit. 









						Boeing 737 MAX Updates
					

The official source for information on the 737-8 and 737-9 airplanes and their return to service. Get the most up-to-date and accurate information from Boeing.



					www.boeing.com


----------

